
Lobbyist Holds Up Spectacular Example of the Futility of Widening Highways - zspitzer
http://usa.streetsblog.org/2015/12/16/lobbyist-holds-up-spectacular-example-of-the-futility-of-widening-highways/
======
drallison
Does this mean that the way to reduce congestion on a highway is to reduce the
number of lanes?

Another approach, no being tried in the Seattle area, is to meter each lane
and automatically charge tolls depending upon many factors. It will be
interesting if that has any effect on congestion.

